# Question of MTH rolling stock



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

I've found a piece of MTH rolling stock that caught my eye on line. My semi-local shop doesn't carry the brand so I'm asking here before I consider an online purchase what folks think about the quality of their boxcars?

Thanks

Robert


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Robert;

The quality on most MTH items that I have seen is quite good. One thing to keep in mind is that the scale of MTH large scale equipment is 1:32. Other manufacturers, such as AristoCraft and USA Trains, use 1:29 scale for their standard gauge trains. The MTH scale will look smaller when coupled to these brands. - - Which brings to mind another issue. I do not know whether the MTH cars will even couple to the 1:29 scale cars.

Hopefully, another poster may have knowledge of that.

Yours,
David Meashey


----------



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

Hallo from Austria,

most of my rolling stock is from MTH, i like it, because is the RIGHT Scale of 1:32 and has the best working coupler,
i also have some others of 1:29, most of them cutted at the tablesaw to smaller width and changed the coupler to the MTH









on picture silver MTH box, Accu stockcar, ARI stockcar

greetings from derPeter


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Peter use the 'alert' button far right in posts to be deleted and ask a moderator to remove it for you. 
John


----------



## Gp382DH7315 (Dec 19, 2013)

I have a lot of both, MTH is "excellent" in my opinion, heavier than most others with means it tracks excellently in a consist no matter where it is located. 
Also, looks right at home in a consist, even though 1:32 its' length makes up for it and lower height looks good, especially the hoppers intermixed with 1:29 2-bay or 4-bays.


----------



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

Posted By derPeter on 24 Jan 2014 03:03 PM 
Hallo from Austria,

most of my rolling stock is from MTH, i like it, because is the RIGHT Scale of 1:32 and has the best working coupler,
i also have some others of 1:29, most of them cutted at the tablesaw to smaller width and changed the coupler to the MTH


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I have 7 of the passenger cars, really like them. Full interior and lighting. Made one into a dome car, MTH never did one and just finished bashing a passenger shell I got on ebay into a baggage car.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone. Guess I'll go place that order.


----------

